# I joined



## cassie30 (Oct 10, 2013)

I joined nanowrimo this year. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## PiP (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Cassie,

I completed the challenge last year, and it was tough. The only piece of advice I can offer is to make sure you complete the daily word count of about 1670. Because I spent a week in France, lost two days travelling and then became very ill I ended up completing the challenge in two weeks. Once I hit the 50,000 words I can't even begin to describe the incredible sense of achievement. Unfortunately, I am unable to take part this year but it's certainly in the diary for next,

I completed the first draft of my novel, and NaNo challenge by using the Stream Of Consciousness technique. It does not suit everyone, but I found it useful. 

Good luck with NaNo and please don't forget to keep us informed of your progress. 

PiP


----------



## Gargh (Oct 11, 2013)

I joined last year too. The feeling of completion, if you've never got that far before, is well worth it. 

I would advise you to trust the process, as cliched as that sounds, and find some way to truly believe that it does not matter if what you write is perfect - the exercise is in getting the story out without being too self-critical. You can edit later.

I would also suggest you go to any local meetings you can for support and encouragement. I didn't last year and felt like I missed out because during the online write-ins a lot of people already knew each other.

The best advice I have for getting the daily count done is twofold;



Stop while you're still going - that way you have a jumping off point for the next day. I would even write a few notes for myself after the last paragraph as to where I thought it was going. It was more helpful than anything else I did and gave me a chance to think the story through overnight. It's a really good habit to develop anyway, for working your writing around life.
If you can, without drying out, write one or two hundred extra words every now and then. It will give you some leeway if you have to miss a day for any reason and it will also give you some perspective on how you would manage catching up if you got really behind.

Good luck!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 13, 2013)

Good for you, Cassie.  That took gumption to step out like that.


----------



## cassie30 (Oct 13, 2013)

I just hope I can come up 50,000 words.


----------



## Raptor980 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm joining too. I don't really care if I win or lose. To me, it's all about personal goals. If I could break 10,000 words, I'd be happy as a clam. 

Of course, I'm shooting for the full 50k though.


----------



## egpenny (Oct 17, 2013)

I completed the challenge last year, too.  It is a great feeling to hit that mark.  Take the advice above and write, have fun with it.   If you need to research anything, do it now, before you start... You can't start writing, but you can get everything ready to go.


----------



## Arrow (Oct 17, 2013)

I've done it for five years, rarely any of the work is good enough to keep for me, but it's always fun.  Best advice though?  Have fun, don't do any editing, if you get stuck visit the forums find the dare thread and pick one to use.  When I got stuck, I picked the dare of including fortune cookies as a major plot point.  I worked it in there, it gave me an entire chapter, and the cookies were only there for a paragraph.  Best of it, I liked that chapter, so it has stuck through the many editing sprees.


----------



## cassie30 (Oct 19, 2013)

Now the question is can you use a short story you've started or does it have to be from scratch?


----------



## egpenny (Oct 20, 2013)

It's supposed to be from scratch.  Having said that, you could probably get away with adding the word count you already have to the 50000 and go for it.  That's the goal, 50k words in a month, so if you have four or five thousand already, go for 54 or 55k and consider it good.  You'll just need to keep track of those extra's when you do your tally.


----------



## Gargh (Oct 20, 2013)

Last year, my goal was to break the 50,000. This year it is to finish things, so rather than write 50,000 words of any one story I'll write the same amount across multiple ones. I'm going to write down the totals I start with for each separate story and will only count the ones I write during November. 

I went to my first local NaNo social today. It was good fun, I'm looking forward to the write-ins now.


----------



## cassie30 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks now I know I can use the concept of _Trapped in Time_ but not what I've written before.


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 24, 2013)

I've seen some people mention on the forums that they were going to finish a novel they started last year. They didn't mention not counting words already written.


----------



## PiP (Oct 25, 2013)

PSFoster said:


> I've seen some people mention on the forums that they were going to finish a novel they started last year. They didn't mention not counting words already written.



Hi,



> [h=1]Can I reuse an old idea I already started writing?[/h]                          ← National Novel Writing Month
> 
> While you can’t continue an old work, you _can _set  aside anything you’ve previously written, and start over completely  from scratch, at word 1, on November 1! You can reuse characters, ideas,  even settings. Sequels are fine!


----------



## cassie30 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks piglet I didn't even know National Novel Writing Month had this.


----------



## columbo1977 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have failed for 3 years, this year has to be my year :O


----------



## Gargh (Oct 29, 2013)

columbo1977 said:


> I have failed for 3 years, this year has to be my year :O



Good for you, keep trying!


----------



## PiP (Oct 29, 2013)

Raptor980 said:


> I'm joining too. I don't really care if I win or lose. To me, it's all about personal goals. If I could break 10,000 words, I'd be happy as a clam.
> 
> Of course, I'm shooting for the full 50k though.



Good luck, Raptor  please keep us updated as to your progress!



columbo1977 said:


> I have failed for 3 years, this year has to be my year :O



Yep, it's gonna be your year! Please don't forget to to let us know how you're progressing  1650 plus words a day, every day for only a month...it's got to be a doddle, no?


----------



## cassie30 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd be lucky if I hit 1650 words in a day.  I'm not even sure how you submit it to NANOWRIMO for a word count.


----------



## PiP (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Cassie,

Have you registered? May seem an obvious question, but I'm just checking 
http://nanowrimo.org/how-it-works

This is the link to update your word count
https://nanowrimo.uservoice.com/knowledgebase/articles/161413-how-do-i-update-my-word-count-

If you are concerned about hitting 1650+ words a day, just write from your heart and don't pause to edit. Write, don't worry!


----------



## cassie30 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah my name there is akatko6.


----------



## columbo1977 (Oct 30, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> Good luck, Raptor  please keep us updated as to your progress!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's gonna be your year! Please don't forget to to let us know how you're progressing  1650 plus words a day, every day for only a month...it's got to be a doddle, no?



I always say 1650 is a doddle, but then life gets in the way and before long I need to write 4k a day etc etc, need to keep on top of it this year.


----------



## Stephanie1980 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just believe in yourself and you can accomplish anything.


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Oct 30, 2013)

While I have previously written over 50k in under a month, I have never participated in NaNo. I'm looking forward to it though! 

Advice, don't think about how far you have to go - think only of how far you've already gotten.


----------



## PiP (Oct 30, 2013)

columbo1977 said:


> I always say 1650 is a doddle, but then life gets in the way and before long I need to write 4k a day etc etc, need to keep on top of it this year.



Last year I hooked up with some writing buddies and we motivated each other.  

Why not post your word count here on a daily basis and we can offer you guys some moral support. 

As Stephanie said



> Just believe in yourself and you can accomplish anything


----------



## cassie30 (Oct 31, 2013)

Tomorrow starts the 50,000 words. The only thing is on November 9,10 I'm going to be Jersey City all day for a Jehovah's Witness thing so I won't get home till late. By the time I get home I'll just enough time to eat dinner, shower and go to bed on the 9th. I'll be exhausted. I don't know what I'm going to do on those two days.


----------



## dakota.potts (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm making it my personal goal to do 2,000 words a day. That way I'll be covered for contingencies -- I have a show with my band on the 5th and I'm not sure how much I'll be able to write that day, as well as birthdays of my girlfriend and my mom. So, I'll do 2,000 a day and more if I can.


----------



## PiP (Nov 1, 2013)

cassie30 said:


> Tomorrow starts the 50,000 words. The only thing is on November 9,10 I'm going to be Jersey City all day for a Jehovah's Witness thing so I won't get home till late. By the time I get home I'll just enough time to eat dinner, shower and go to bed on the 9th. I'll be exhausted. I don't know what I'm going to do on those two days.



Hi Cassie,

dakota offers a great suggestion. (You will need to recalculate your daily word count)

Good Luck with NaNo


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks yesterday I made 1671 barely


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 2, 2013)

cassie30 said:


> Thanks yesterday I made 1671 barely



Well, by my calculation that is ahead of target, so well done! 

I was a little short today, but it just cut into the left over fat from an enthusiastic first day, so all is well!


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 3, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> Well, by my calculation that is ahead of target, so well done!
> 
> I was a little short today, but it just cut into the left over fat from an enthusiastic first day, so all is well!


Yesterday I made 1667 thank you


----------



## PiP (Nov 4, 2013)

cassie30 said:


> Yesterday I made 1667 thank you



That's great Cassie  Don't forget...just write. Worry about editing etc afterwards


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 7, 2013)

Word count so far is 1671
Word count for 11-2-13 1667 total words 3338
Word count 11-3-13 1381 total words 4719
Word count 11-4-13 1344 total words 6063
Word count 11-5-13 1120 total words 7183
Word count 11-6-13 737 total words 7920
Word count 11-7-13 960 total words 8880


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well I have decided to aim for 25,000 instead of the required 50,000 words.


----------



## PiP (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Cassie,

25,000 is still a great achievement! Keep going


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 19, 2013)

Word count so far is 1671
Word count for 11-2-13 1667 total words 3338
Word count 11-3-13 1381 total words 4719
Word count 11-4-13 1344 total words 6063
Word count 11-5-13 1120 total words 7183
Word count 11-6-13 737 total words 7920
Word count 11-7-13 960 total words 8880
Word count 11-11-13 1529 total words 10409
Word count 11-12-13 1543 total words 11952
Word count 11-13-13 520 total words 12472
Word count 11-14-13 677 total words 13149
Word count 11-15-13 975 total words 14124
Word count 11-17-13 392 total words 14516
Word count 11-18-13 413 total words 14929


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 19, 2013)

Word count so far is 1671
Word count for 11-2-13 1667 total words 3338
Word count 11-3-13 1381 total words 4719
Word count 11-4-13 1344 total words 6063
Word count 11-5-13 1120 total words 7183
Word count 11-6-13 737 total words 7920
Word count 11-7-13 960 total words 8880
Word count 11-11-13 1529 total words 10409
Word count 11-12-13 1543 total words 11952
Word count 11-13-13 520 total words 12472
Word count 11-14-13 677 total words 13149
Word count 11-15-13 975 total words 14124
Word count 11-17-13 392 total words 14516
Word count 11-18-13 413 total words 14929
Word count 11-19-13 359 total words 15288


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 20, 2013)

That's forward momentum, cassie. That's what counts. Good going.


----------



## PiP (Nov 20, 2013)

Keep going Cassie  Are you enjoying the challenge?


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes cause I never thought I could write that much even if it's mostly dialogue.


----------



## PiP (Nov 20, 2013)

Excellent. Once the challenge is over, are you going to share a chapter on the forum?


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 20, 2013)

:frog:Does anyone want to read my NANOWRIMO work in progress?


----------



## PiP (Nov 22, 2013)

cassie30 said:


> :frog:Does anyone want to read my NANOWRIMO work in progress?



Yes, I would. However, why not wait until after the challenge has finished and post to the Fiction/Non-Fiction forum?


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay will do.


----------

